# Skiing in Chile in August...any beta?



## cosurfgod (Oct 10, 2003)

I am going to Skiing in August in Chile and I was looking for any beta that might be out there. I will be there for a month and was wondering about ski areas to hit, backcountry places to go and cool places to ski or stay. Any info on prices of lift tickets or hotels would be greatly appreciated. I would like to do a jut trip if that is possible. We will have all our backcountry gear with us. I just purchased the tickets with Xmas bonus so I am just starting to research.

Thanks  


PS- I would rather go in the winter and paddle but the job and wife limit my travel so I have to settle for skiing. :roll: 

PSS- Damn I miss paddleing!!


----------



## gsteg (May 23, 2005)

Mendoza Argentina is a great place right close to the border of chile. You are close to ski areas, Aconcagua Nat. Park, etc etc. 

Also this is a good hostal to stay at...
http://www.hostelcampobase.com.ar/

The people there are really helpful and there are typically like minded travelers to meet up with for a BC trip. A couple of outfitters in town that have good topos and knowledge of the runs. I will see if i cant find the name of the one that helped me out.


----------



## Andy R (Jul 3, 2005)

I boarded in Portillo, Chile last year at the end of September. They have various levels of accommodations from pretty posh/ all inclusive (3 meals a day) to some shared room bunks and BYOB. I enjoyed it but a week was too long. Portillo is right at the Argentina border on your way to Mendoza so it would make for a cool stop for a couple of days.


----------

